# Flax meal



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

While surfing Honeyville web site I noticed Flax meal... and read about it... how do you use it? like flour? or in with flour? and is it really as great as they say?? I seem to remember having heard Fla was an awesome thing...

By the way...Honeyville still ships your order for $ 4.49 regardless of size.. I like their stuff!


Edit.... maybe this answers my question...????


*


Honeyville Home > Seed Products > Flax Seeds 5 LB
Flax Seeds 5 LB
View Larger Image

rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
See Reviews
Price: $11.99
Item Number: 712-112
Quantity:
* Whole number only
Email this page to a friend

Each bag contains 5 pounds of Brown Flax Seed.
Flax seeds are one of the truly perfect foods. They contain high levels of Omega 3 and Omega 6 essential fatty acids. Omega three essential fatty acids are known to improve overall cellular health. The ground flax seed coat is the "Cadillac" of soluble and insoluble fiber, which helps to maintain a healthy digestive tract and reduces cholesterol. Flax mucilage absorbs starch, resulting in lower blood glucose and insulin. With a high fiber content and a low relative carb count, flax seeds are a great addition to low carbohydrate diets in the form of flax muffins, breads, and various other recipes utilizing flax seeds or ground flax meal. Try a bag today, you just can't beat the price.

You can purchase Honeyville Flax Seeds online, or buy Flax Seed in the Los Angeles area, buy Flax Seed in Salt Lake City, Utah, and buy Flax Seed in the Riverside, California area. Prices vary by location.

Additional Information
See Nutritional Label for Whole Flax Seed.
Related Products

Whole Flax Seeds 50 LB
Price: $69.99
rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
Quantity:
* Whole number only
Whole Flax Seeds 50 LB
Whole Bulk Flax Seeds in a bulk 50 pound bag.

Product Reviews
Rate This Product:

or Create a Review 
(7 Ratings, 3 Reviews) Average Rating:
rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
Flax for bread
Julie (Texas) 4/5/2010 10:47 AM
I grind flax seed in my coffee bean grinder and add it to my bread dough when baking bread. Honeyville has the best price on the flax seed and I'm ordering my second bag.
rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
Excellent for health, well-being and nutrition
Jeanne (Fredericksburg, VA) 1/19/2010 11:45 AM
Got this for working out. Add it to smoothie with chia seeds for an after workout smoothie. Excellent! Can be added to oatmeal, breads and muffins!
rating	rating	rating	rating	rating
Flax Max....
K (T) 5/22/2009 12:34 AM
I bought flax not exactly knowing much about it. HoneyVilleGrain.com seemed to have a good price and since I didn't know what I was getting into why not try a little bit. The package arrived today... my daughter lifts this huge package outa the box. I felt a bit of excitment too. Oh boy, what do we do with this.... this flax. I looked online and there is so many free recipes on the internet for this great product. I was reading off some of the health benfits of using flax in my cooking an my husband ask me, "What does it not cure?" I laughed. It's not a cure all. It is just about eating healthy. There is so much missed in our daily consumption that we just don't seem to realize what we are missing out on. Tonight I made: Premium Gold Sharp Cheddar Flax Meatloaf Casserole Using HoneyVilleGrain.com products... Flax Seed, Freeze Dried onions, Freeze Dried celery, TVP flavored beef {added to my ground roast}and Freeze dried hashbrown potatoes. IT's the first time I made this but it was good. Also made: Premium Gold Miller Farm Harvest Two Hour Buns IT's a first for that recipe also. The flax is excellent to work with. Easy to mill in my coffee grinder... I tried using a food processer, just didn't work though. So many healthy recipes using HoneyVilleGrain.com products. I ask myself, what's next?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW! What a coincidence. I stopped in there about 2 hours ago and ordered a 50# bag of rolled oats. $49.99 + $4.49 shipping.

BTW Flax seed helps keep the horses coats shiny.


----------



## fancy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use flax seed as an "egg replacer" in a lot of recipes. I grind about a tsp of flax seed, add abt 2 tbsn water to that and let it sit for a few minutes to absorb the water. It's then added to the recipe as you would an egg. Oh, that = one egg.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I asked the Lady of the Manor about it co I can drop off the deep end without looking... no ...it's ok..really..I do... .. she says it wonderful stuff but won't keep so ya gotta freeze it.. like if ya got 50 lbs... she says the oil in it will get rancid... so I'm gonna follow her advice..( ha..like there is a choice hahahaah) and not buy 50 lbs just yet... anybody know otherwise ????/


----------

